# Small white dog??



## Eva

My neighbor found a small white dog sleeping on their porch and called to see if it is ours.
She's been keeping her in the garage and she's cold and shivering and so I'm going to pick her up (my car is warming up as I type) 
She's sweet and knows commands so she has a home...we just have to find it. 
I'll let you know more when I get back...DH is not very happy with me but I can't let her sit in a cold garage in the snow


----------



## karlabythec

Awwww....poor thing. You are a saint Eva!


----------



## Eva

She's some kind of terrier (maybe a rat terrier?). About 10 lbs and looks like she's had a litter in the recent past. I'm keeping her crated and seperate from the boys for now in case she's in heat or has any illness. She seems healthy..a little dirty. She has some pitch on her, does anyone know how to remove pitch?
Oh, the neighbors said that they heard a car on their driveway (rural long driveway) about midnight last night and heard barking about an hour later. They think that someone dropped her off


----------



## Scooter's Family

OMG! Are you serious? You're such a sweetie to care for these poor dogs with no home. I hope I get to meet you someday Eva!


----------



## Brady's mom

Eva, you are so good to help. Poor pup. I am glad that you are there to be able to help her. Oh my, you have your hands full with the new foster pup and now this little girl.


----------



## Eva

Scooter's Family said:


> OMG! Are you serious? You're such a sweetie to care for these poor dogs with no home. I hope I get to meet you someday Eva!


Lol...I just have a really hard time saying No. 
If your ever in Wa. we'll have to get together :hug:


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh Eva what a Saint you are! Poor little girl ~ it sounds like she was dumped ~ my heart is so sad for her, but thanks to you she is warm and dry and has a nice temporary home. Eva I really admire you!


----------



## karlabythec

what is pitch?


----------



## pjewel

I can't imagine the kind of thinking that goes into dropping an animal off at night, under cover of darkness, in the cold and snow. That is a soul in a great need of help. Thank God the dog found you. I would have (and have) done the same thing many times in the past. You can't let the poor babies suffer.


----------



## Eva

karlabythec said:


> what is pitch?


Tree sap 
I figured it out..you put oil on the sap and it combs right out 
Here are a couple of pictures..


----------



## CinnCinn

She's a cutie! I wonder if she's microchipped?


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, she's adorable! Who would dump a beauty like that! I don't understand it.


----------



## ivyagogo

What an adorable doggie. I shudder to think of all the pets being dumped due to the economy. It's a very sad situation.


----------



## Missy

so Eva, are you now the happy owner of 3 adorable dogs? at least for the moment. She is beautiful I hope you can find her family.


----------



## Eva

I'm taking her to my Vet to get scanned for a chip tomarrow. 
I placed a "found" add on Craigslist today and I'll call the newspaper tomarrow to place an add there as well. We've also contacted the local animal shelter and they will contact us if anyone calls looking for her. 
I would hate to think that she's been dumped but it's a possibility. 
She is a little sweetie and gets along great with cats,kids and dogs. 
No matter what we'll find her a great home.


----------



## Eva

Missy said:


> so Eva, *are you now the happy owner of 3 adorable dogs? *at least for the moment. She is beautiful I hope you can find her family.


 Lol..for now. DH has been hiding out in the bedroom all day. 
I think that the idea of 3 dogs in our tiny house is a little overwhelming for him. 
Todd thinks that he's won the Lottery..lol
Nick on the other hand has decided that since there is a FEMALE around he has to mark everything in sight. He's hanging out in the X-pen until he learns to behave himself.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a sweet face she has! How could anyone just dump her, not knowing if the people in the home where they dumped her would even take her in. 

Sometimes, people just make me sick. I guess they figure starving to death or freezing to death is better for her than being dropped at a shelter where at least she would be warm and fed and an attempt would be made to find her a new home.

Eva, thank goodness for you taking her in and giving her safety, warmth and love while you find her a new forever home. Did you just happen to have a coat to fit her or did you make a quick trip to the pet store?  She's a cutie.


----------



## karlabythec

She is so cute! I'd be coming to your house to get her if I lived closer! She looks JRT? Like the newer, taller ones???

My dad used to dump our dogs...we would have a dog and I would fall in love with it...it would do something annoying and he would take it out and dump it and lie to us and say it ran away...I don't know why on earth he would do that...maybe the way he was raised?


----------



## Eva

karlabythec said:


> She is so cute! I'd be coming to your house to get her if I lived closer! * She looks JRT?* Like the newer, taller ones????


Yup, I think so...I didn't think of it at first because she's so calm and when I think of JRT's I think busy, busy, busy


----------



## Lynn

she is a sweetee,I hope you find her mommy


----------



## marjrc

Eva, thank you for being such a sweetheart! (((((((hugs)))))


----------



## imamurph

OMGosh..how could anyone dump their dog?? If anything, why not take it to the Humane Society if they couldn't keep it...geeeeeeeeeeeez!

Eva, you are the best! :hug:


----------



## juliav

Eva,

She is such a cutie and you have the biggest heart. I can't imagine anyone just dropping off the dog in the middle of a night...sigh. *


----------



## luv3havs

Eva,
How wonderful that you have saved this darling dog.

I don't know how anyone could just dump a pet. It breaks my heart.

Perhaps these people have heard of you and knew you'd take care of the dog.
I'd like to think so, anyway.


----------



## Mizell26

Oh wow she is so cute....Around here people dump dogs all the time. Normally at the dump at that. A friend of mine is caring for a lab looking dog right now that just appeared at her house. I contacted our in the works humane society to see if anyone placed an ad for a missing dog. Noone has came forward yet. Poor pups


----------



## havanesebyha

Awhhh Eva she's precious and in that darling coat too! Eva you have a heart of gold girl!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Eva, thank you for doing this. It saddens me to see these dogs left to fend for themselves. Your big heart has made this little dog's future alot brighter.


----------



## Eva

The jacket is one of Todd's.
They are pretty close to the same size luckily. She had just gotten out of the bath and was shivering so I thought she's appreciate the warmth. 
If someone dumped her they may have tried the shelter first but when I called to talk to the shelter they said that it was overflowing and they would have to put down any animal that was brought in. 
Maybe they thought this was a better alternative? 
I feel blessed to have been home when my neighbor called asking if I'd lost a dog! At least now she has a great chance at a wonderful life. I talked with the rescue that I foster for and they said "no problem" on taking her if we don't find her owners.


----------



## Eva

More pictures of our girl Sophie!


----------



## Judy A

Oh Eva...she looks so sweet, and that second picture....right at home! Bless you....


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I'd go broke if I had more than one dog right now. DH just shakes his head when the UPS guy comes, the boxes are usually full of doggies stuff!


----------



## karlabythec

Oh man....she is so cute! I almost got a JRT when I got Gracie...


----------



## Eva

We think that Sophie may be pregnant?
I don't have any experience with JRT's or pregnant girls but she has a little round potbelly that looks a little out of place on her skinny little frame. 
The rescue said that they will take her as soon as I want to give her up. 
We'll give it a couple of days and see if we can find her family first.


----------



## Havtahava

I think she looks pregnant too. (She could be anywhere from 1-3 weeks away from whelping at that size too.) Bless you for taking her in, especially now.

People dumping their dogs makes me so frustrated.


----------



## karlabythec

JRT's can have that round potbelly look...so she may not be. My sister in law's always looks like that...


----------



## earfax

She a cutie and very lucky to be with you!


----------



## Missy

Eva, you are an angel... Pregnant? maybe that's why she was dumped. poor little sophie, I am glad she found you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my, if she's pregnant, heaven knows who she cozied up with! Yikes. I'm so glad you took her in Eva. If she is pregnant, that could be why someone left her.


----------



## Eva

karlabythec said:


> JRT's can have that round potbelly look...so she may not be. My sister in law's always looks like that...


I really hope not. 
We have had over 600 toy breed dogs that have been pulled out of puppymills in the past week.
They estimate that 80% of them are pregnant and so the last thing that we need are more puppies. 
The Vet didn't think that she was very far along if she is...she didn't have a chip but my Vet said that she looks familiar and tracked down the possible owners. 
They weren't home but she left a message for them and will call me when they find out.  I'm really hoping that she just got out and wandered off.
I'd love this story to have a happy ending.


----------



## Tritia

Oh I really hope she can get back with her family!!! (Unless they totally suck and dumped her butt on the side of the road. Then they don't deserve her)


----------



## CinnCinn

I'm praying for a happy ending too!! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Sheri

Eva,
That would be so wonderful if she got lost from her family and wasn't dumped, like it sounded like! Poor thing!

I hadn't heard that so many of the puppy mill rescues were pregnant! My word, can you imagine so many little pups they had planned to have and sell, with no regard to health, or good homes, just raking in money?!?!?!

ARGHH!!!


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> Eva,
> That would be so wonderful if she got lost from her family and wasn't dumped, like it sounded like! Poor thing!
> 
> I hadn't heard that so many of the puppy mill rescues were pregnant! My word, can you imagine so many little pups they had planned to have and sell, with no regard to health, or good homes, just raking in money?!?!?!
> 
> ARGHH!!!


They are estimating that we'll have as many as 2000 dogs total once the pregnant females have given birth! It's outrageous to think that his buisness has been getting away with breeding SOOO many dogs for at least 10 yrs..it makes me sick.


----------



## ivyagogo

The lead from the vet sounds promising. She reminds me of Nipper, the RCA dog.


----------



## Eva

No leads yet on Miss Sophie. 
I've had two people offer to take her in but I'd rather she go to the rescue so that they can screen and be sure that she gets a great home that really suits her. 
I would be too picky and she'd end up staying here forever...lol


----------



## karlabythec

I'll pay for you to ship her here!!! LOL


----------



## Eva

karlabythec said:


> I'll pay for you to ship her here!!! LOL


Ya' know, you are ONLY two states away from me...want to meet in Oregon?? :eyebrows:


----------



## Breanna

Eva said:


> They are estimating that we'll have as many as 2000 dogs total once the pregnant females have given birth! It's outrageous to think that his buisness has been getting away with breeding SOOO many dogs for at least 10 yrs..it makes me sick.


Two _thousand?_ That's insane. And they're going to have to find homes for all of them...


----------



## ama0722

It is on CNN this morning...

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/26/dnt.wa.puppy.pregnant.komo


----------



## Pixiesmom

She's really a cutie. 
Eva, you are one of the good ones!!!! 
You should be donning a halo soon.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's so cute. I can't believe someone would dump a pregnant dog to fend for itself!


----------



## irnfit

ama0722 said:


> It is on CNN this morning...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/26/dnt.wa.puppy.pregnant.komo


Where's PETA now?????


----------



## maryam187

Wow Eva, I missed this thread. Bless you heart, you're a true doggy angel and should be proud of yourself! :kiss:


----------



## karlabythec

Eva said:


> Ya' know, you are ONLY two states away from me...want to meet in Oregon?? :eyebrows:


So tempting!!!!


----------



## Gableshavs

Eva

Did anyone ever post a lost dog sign, and did you post a found dog sign? I left the front door open for a moment without realizing and Tucky my poodle escaped. He was returned the next day by a good Samaritan who saved his life as she picked him up at a very busy intersection and my old guy who is not street wise just missed getting hit by a car. I hope you find the owner, I thank you from all of us who have once lost a dog, bless your heart.


----------



## Eva

Gableshavs said:


> Eva
> 
> Did anyone ever post a lost dog sign, and did you post a found dog sign? I left the front door open for a moment without realizing and Tucky my poodle escaped. He was returned the next day by a good Samaritan who saved his life as she picked him up at a very busy intersection and my old guy who is not street wise just missed getting hit by a car. I hope you find the owner, I thank you from all of us who have once lost a dog, bless your heart.


No, I haven't posted a sign.
We live in a very rural area and don't have sidewalks or places that people would walk to see a sign. 
So far I've talked with the animal shelter, posted a Found add on Craigslist and with the local newspaper, called all of the Vets in the area and let the pet stores and feed stores know as well. 
I'm not sure what to do from this point. I will keep her until the add in the paper is finished running (friday) and then most likely turn her over to the rescue who will take her in and have her pregnancy confirmed and get her set up in a foster home. 
One woman e-mailed wondering if it might be her dog but it wasn't.


----------



## iluvhavs

You are so good to be doing this. My father, raised on a farm, also used to "dump dogs". He'd tell us that they were living on a nice farm......I guess when you grow up using dogs and cats as farm tools, it's easy to just cast them off. I never usnderstood it and still am bothered by it, when I think back. He raised beagles for hunting and never allowed them in the house. Even today (he has dementia) he doesn't like my two running free in his house. _"What happens if they pee in my house??" _"They don't pee inside, Dad". _"Oh, yeah? How do you know? All dogs pee inside!" _ "Not mine, I train them." _"Train them?? To do what? Only pee outside??" _"Yup!" _"Not possible!"_

Sophie looks like an older dog, She probably has had several litters.


----------



## Eva

I don't think that she's very old.
Her teeth look really good still. 
A little plaque on her canines but otherwise white and shiny.
We've been going through the chew treats like crazy!
I bought another bag of the Merrick 2nd's and a HUGE bully stick. 
I was able to get seven 6 inch bully's out of it. 
Hopefully those last awhile. 
Sophie also eats like a little pig..lol 
She eats about twice of what the boys eat combined. :jaw:
Nic has three applications in for a home already! 
Now we just have to narrow it down to the best fit for him. 
I think that he'll probably be leaving this weekend with Sophie. 
It's going to be so quiet around here with only Todd in the house.


----------



## karlabythec

I didn't think she looked very old either...of course, I can't see her teeth. 
My sisters JRT is a HUGE piggy...he is like a walking garbage disposal...which is why his belly is always fat. LOL


----------



## Eva

Last nights pics...
All three dogs have decided to help put Aiden to bed at night.
It's so cute to watch them all pile on top of the bed..lol
Todd was trying to start a game of hide and seek but Nic found him


----------



## Eva

And today's pictures..
These show the bulk of the dogs day. Todd and Nic wrestle and Sophie lays around chewing a flossie..lol
I have to say that I'm having an awful time giving her up.
I NEVER would have thought of owning a JRT but I've fallen for her harder than I would like. 
DH even likes her and that is saying A LOT! 
I keep making up excuses to the rescue so that I can keep her around a little longer.


----------



## Brady's mom

I love the pictures! It looks like everyone is having a blast at your house!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Eva just keep her!!!!


----------



## Eva

Posh's Mom said:


> Eva just keep her!!!!


I know, huh! 
I wish that I could but if she is pregnant I'm really not at all prepared to deal with all that comes with that...what if there are complications and she needs a c-section or something?!? 
And all of the Vet care for a pregnancy and new puppies is more than we can afford to spend right now. 
Maybe I can talk the rescue into letting me have her back after she has her pups...just as a foster..lol


----------



## JASHavanese

What a sweetheart you are for helping her.


----------



## mellowbo

Eva, what a total sweetheart you are! She just looks like she fits in so well.....
Carole


----------



## Sheri

Are you sure she's pregnant?


----------



## havanesebyha

Oh, try to work with the Rescue and try to keep her or maybe they would let you foster her during her pregnancy and be there to foot the bill and then they could place the puppies when they are old enough. Someone has to foster her and it as might as well be you as you have been her angel - tell them that and make a deal with them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They all look so happy!


----------



## Eva

I'm getting all wishy washy about giving Sophie up. I've made plans to drop her off with the rescue on Sunday but I don't want to! 
She's so sweet and I love her...as I was typing that she jumped up on my lap, put her front legs on my shoulders and layed her head against my neck..*sigh* How can I resist that! She gave me a HUG!! :doh: :Cry:
I'm really torn about how to handle this situation. 
I'll have to decide soon...it would be so much easier if I didn't think that she was pregnant. 
Then I could hang on to her as long as I liked without that hanging over me.


----------



## maryam187

Eva, won't rescue work with you and cover the Vet bills? I would ask them. Can't the Vet tell you whether she's pregnant or not?


----------



## mckennasedona

Eva, it sounds like you are totally in love. Funny how that happens. After getting my Havs I NEVER considered ever owning another breed and neither did DH. Rumor came into our lives and 30 minutes after we met her DH decided he wanted to adopt her so we ended up with a Sheltie. 
The one breed I KNOW we won't have is a Chihuahua. We dogsit our friend's Chi and we love her dearly but oh my is she a handful!


----------



## Milo's Mom

You saved her, and she knows it! She really loves you, and it seems that it's mutual. Why not discuss it with the rescue people? Maybe they will pay the medical costs for the pregnancy (if there is one).


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Eva, that's why I don't think I could foster. I don't know that I'd be able to give them up either. I hope this works out well, whatever you decide. Just remember that even if she's only with you for a short time you've taught her what love is. Nothing is more valuable.


----------



## Missy

Oh Eva, my heart melted when I read of Sophie's hug. face it you are Sophie's Choice. and it sounds like she is yours. I love todays pictures all your pups have the same coloring. all cute and carmely.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Eva in the picture where Sophie is bent over in the play stance you can see the hourglass of her body(I hope that makes sense) anyway I am thinking if she is pregnant that should be more straight/full.?.? Perhaps one of the breeders can give an opinion on this.


----------



## Eva

It seems that fate may have intervened...I just got a response e-mail to one of my add's. They are missing a female JRT names Moxie. 
I asked for a description or pictures to identify her. 
Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Missy

awww. how bittersweet.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Don't know whether to hope she belongs to them or not?!?!


----------



## mintchip

Eva said:


> It seems that fate may have intervened...I just got a response e-mail to one of my add's. They are missing a female JRT names Moxie.
> I asked for a description or pictures to identify her.
> Keep your fingers crossed!


Have you tried calling Moxie??? Does she respond?


----------



## Eva

Yep, she responds to Moxie but she responds to Sophie too.
I can't tell if it's because they sound alike or ???? 
I'm really kind of sad that she might have a home....
Is that wrong 
Happy sad and hopeful for her all rolled into one big feeling.


----------



## Missy

awww Hugs! it sounds absolutely natural to have all those feelings. I feel that way too and I haven't even met her.


----------



## maryam187

Oh my, I feel like crying. I don't know either whether I should be happy or sad for you/Sophie. Any news yet?


----------



## Eva

They haven't e-mailed back yet. 
I have to leave in about 30 minutes to pick up my stepson. 
If I hear anything from them I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## maryam187

That's weird. If it were my dog, I would be checking my emails every 2 min. for a response! Maybe we're lucky and Sophie is not Moxie and you get to keep her


----------



## Eva

maryam187 said:


> That's weird. If it were my dog, I would be checking my emails every 2 min. for a response! Maybe we're lucky and Sophie is not Moxie and you get to keep her


I think so too. I'm hoping that they are just out of the house and haven't seen my e-mail yet.  
What if her owners are awful!
I would feel so bad making her leave with them.


----------



## marjrc

Eva, you poor thing! It is so emotional. Funny how that goes. At first, you were so certain about the outcome, but the more you got to know and enjoy Sophie, well.... she stole your heart. How bittersweet!

(((hugs))) I will be checking in here before bedtime because I just have to know how things turn out. IF you get a reply from those people, that is.


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, I saw the report from CNN via your link and it makes me sick knowing how many of the seized females were pregnant. Do you think the mill they were at would have been able to care for all those females and pups? Of course not! :frusty: And here we have Eva who doesn't think she can properly care for one litter because she wants to do it right, with love and proper treatment and attention. ACCKKK!!! The burden on the shelters that hold the dogs now will have their hands full ! 

These mill people could rot in Hell for all I care!


----------



## Eva

I just got home and there was an e-mail waiting for me.
It seems that the people that answered the add are keeping an eye out for their Neices dog that was lost on New years Eve about an hour North of us. 
They forwarded our e-mails to her and she's going to send pictures of her dog when she gets home from work...wouldn't that be an amazing story if Sophie turns out to be her Moxie! 
They said that she's been heartbroken ever since losing her girl and hasn't stopped looking for her.


----------



## maryam187

Aww, that would be SO cool. But even more heartbreaking, if it wasn't Moxie


----------



## Brady's mom

It would be an amazing story to find out it is Moxie. If it is Moxie, they are very lucky to have had someone like you taking care of her.


----------



## Eva

It wasn't Moxie. 
I feel awful for her family. 
They sounded devastated.


----------



## Brady's mom

OH NO. That is so sad for them. It looks like you are back to deciding about keeping her


----------



## maryam187

Oh no, how horrible


----------



## havanesebyha

Eva, it is not my family - but the thought of the other family maybe being Sophie's real family I know had you going - happy that it might be her lost family and sad that you might lose her. From what your neighbor said I bet Sophie was dumped at night near your neighbor's house and it sounds and looks from the photos that Sophie is very happy in your home and you have come to love Sophie. Won't the rescue work with you if she is pregnant? Someone is going to need to care for her and it seems like you have found one another and why not you - why won't the Rescue let you care for her and the puppies (if there are any)? You have proven that you are an awesome home for her! What happens if she isn't pregnant and you just gave her up to the Rescue because you thought she was for some other family to have such a wonderful girl. I'd say go with your heart and keep her!! :whoo:


----------



## Eva

So, we've come to the end of the story...or rather the beginning of a new Chapter in Miss Sophie's life. 
I couldn't bear the thought of turning Sophie over to the rescue and never seeing her again but I also didn't feel like we were in a place where we could keep her forever. 
Our close friends have been along with us on this crazy ride and had fallen for Sophie just as hard as we have. 
They have been trying to convince me that they should be her forever home and today I made that decision as well.  
So, I'm not really giving up my Sophie girl...I get to be "Auntie" and spoil her rotten...and yes, I have visitation any time that I want to see her AND I get to have her over for sleepovers too! 
I don't think that she's pregnant. Her stomach has gotten smaller in the past couple of days.I think maybe she was adjusting to the new food and bloated...she surely was gassy..lol
Her new daddy picked her up this evening..I had to hold back tears but I know that she is going to be in a wonderful home and loved forever! 
I can't wait to see her in her new home...


----------



## Sheri

Eva,
Since it didn't feel right to keep her at this time, this sounds like a great solution for both your family and your friends!! I'm glad you'll be able to keep close!


----------



## Scooter's Family

How fortunate for Sophie that she found you and had a wonderful family to care for her and find her a forever home!


----------



## Brady's mom

That sounds like the best answer for Sophie. I am happy that you will continue to get to see her! Please keep us all posted on how she is doing in her new home.


----------



## maryam187

:whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha

Sounds like a good fit and I'm happy you'll still get to see Sophie! Are they keeping her name - Sophie? She really looks like a Sophie. :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva

havanesebyha said:


> Sounds like a good fit and I'm happy you'll still get to see Sophie! Are they keeping her name - Sophie? She really looks like a Sophie. :biggrin1:


They were considering a name change but also liked the name Sophie.
I haven't talked with them yet today so we'll see?? 
I think that Sophie is a wonderful name but then, I named her..lol
The boys keep looking in her crate trying to figure out where the heck she went.
They seem a little confused and aren't wrestling like usual. 
I wish that I could sit doen and explain it to them.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Congratulations Eva, I think you came up with a wonderful solution.


----------



## ivyagogo

That sounds like a very happy ending, although I wish that she had turned out to be Moxie for that family's sake.


----------



## Missy

what a happy non-ending! and for us too..because I am sure auntie eva will take lots of pictures and share them with her forum friends!:biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl

Just picked up on this thread, how wonderful of you to keep her while looking for her family.

So glad it turned out well - do you think your boys will have a playdate with her?
Also is Nic staying on?


----------



## Eva

I was at my SIL's watching the Superbowl today and got a call from Sophie's Dad...it seems that Miss Sophie went into heat today..lol 
That's one question answered...she's definately NOT pregnant.  
They were so funny..."what do we do!" they asked.
I said, go and buy her some diapers and give the Vet a call tomarrow to schedule her spay. 
They are loving having her in their home. She got to sleep in their bed last night and her new Dad took her for a walk this morning and then she crawled back under the covers with her Mom to sleep awile longer. 
She's been trying to make friends with their kitty (who's as big as she is) but he's not sure about her yet.
She was barking when I was on the phone with them and I said "Is that Sophie?" (because I very seldom heard her bark) her mom Lynn said that she was trying to get the cat to play with her and he wouldn't and so she was barking at him...I said "you can tell her to shush" and Lynn said "No, it's okay, they're just working it out" LOL...I think that she's going to be a BIT spoiled. 
Nic is staying until next Saturday. 
With Sophie being in heat I think that we should probably wait to let the dogs play until Nic is gone "just in case" 
I feel great about her new home and I LOVE the fact that I'll still get to see my Sophie girl. :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha

Everything sounds really good! I am happy to hear how everything has worked out ~ Eva you did good!


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah! I am so glad to hear she is settling in so well and having a good time with her new family. And, she is not pregnant


----------



## Perugina

I'm so glad you will still get to see her...and she does look like a Sophie!!


----------



## marjrc

Eva, what a win/win situation! Perfect!!!!! :whoo: And of course, WE get to hear about Sophie from time to time, so that works too. :biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn

Ah, a Happy Ending!


----------



## karlabythec

Awww, so glad you will still get to be part of her life. I could tell, just in the pics, there was something special about her. Also, as far as being in heat, now you know why Nic was marking! LOL


----------



## katdog

She is adorable . You are obviously a very compassionate and caring person to take her in.


----------



## Eva

I saw Miss Sophie this weekend. 
She is doing great and is fitting in with her new family so well!  
When she saw me she took a big leap up into my arms (almost knocking the drink out of my hand) and slathered me in kisses for about 10 minutes..lol
I think that she remembers me  
She would get down and visit and then want me to hold her again...I loved being able to cuddle her. 
I forgot my camera but I'm going to be picking her up every Thursday for a playdate with Todd...YAY!!!! I'll post pic's as soon as I take them.


----------



## maryam187

How awesome!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Did you find out if she is pregnant or not? I am so glad she has a family of her own. plus visiting rights with you.


----------



## Eva

Lilly's mom said:


> Did you find out if she is pregnant or not?


She went into heat the day after she went home with my friends...talk about timing..lol
She finished her heat about 5 days ago and is going in to be spayed soon.


----------



## Sheri

Aahhh, Eva, it surely does sound like she remembers you! How priceless!


----------



## micki2much

AAHHHH Eva, that HAD to make you feel GREAT!!! See, they do remember the goods things in their lives. Just like that video of the lion who saw the men who raised him, any body see that viedo???


----------



## JASHavanese

How neat!! I bet you have a smile from ear to ear


----------



## pjewel

What a great ending/beginning to Sophie's story. Loved hearing about her jumping into your arms. There's no doubt she's family to you. I'm glad you get to have her part time and watch have a great life. You had me GFETE.


----------



## Eva

pjewel said:


> What a great ending/beginning to Sophie's story. Loved hearing about her jumping into your arms. There's no doubt she's family to you. I'm glad you get to have her part time and watch have a great life. You had me GFETE.


 I love being able to be part of her life too. 
I was standing in the kitchen when she jumped into my arms and every jaw in the room dropped including mine..lol...none of us were expencting THAT exact reaction. 
I can't wait to bring her home to play with Todd...I wonder if they will remember each other?


----------



## marjrc

Oh Eva, that is so touching!!! I would have cried had I been there. What a great feeling! Will you post some pics of Sophie's play time over at your house? Please?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva

marjrc said:


> Oh Eva, that is so touching!!! I would have cried had I been there. What a great feeling! Will you post some pics of Sophie's play time over at your house? Please?? :biggrin1:


It was awesome 
Of course I'll post pictures! 
I didn't have Sophie over last week since our entire family was sick and we never left the house BUT...she'll be coming over this week to play and I promise to share the cuteness 
I actually got to hang out with her on Saturday and she still loves me! 
She followed me all over the house and my friends kept saying that I only come over to visit the dog...lol...it's not the ONLY reason :biggrin1:


----------



## katdog

I loved that video. Done in the 1970's.


----------

